# Bike PArks in der Lüneburger heide



## Free-ezzy-E (5. Juni 2007)

Ich wollte fragen ob jemande von euch etwas über einen bike park in Lüneburg oder umgebung, derlüneburger heide oder sonst irgendwo in Niedersachsen oder hamburg kennt. 
Weil Skater bahnen sind nicht gerade besonders spannend...


----------



## winx (6. Juni 2007)

Hi,

auf der Bikepark Map findest du einige Spots in Niedersachsen:

http://www.bikeparkmap.de/region/9/deutschland/niedersachsen

gruss
janto


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

